
How to Correctly Tip Your Waiter - financeoholic
http://www.financeoholic.com/correct-way-tipping/
======
wrp
In the USA, up through the 1970s(?) the correct amount was said to be 10%.
Then it was 15% for a while. Now it's 20%. I'd like to see a historical
analysis of how that developed.

------
Multicomp
TL;DR: tip based on subtotal, not including taxes. Else you just send
[edit:extra] money to the IRS.

I wonder if the US will ever drop tips. Some other countries don't have tips,
and they seem to rabidly love that. We have them and seem to rabidly love that
as well. I wonder why both are so passionate about it, aside from the
"I'm-used-to-it" factor.

